# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  برنامج KitchenDraw

## المهندس عبدالكريم

الإخوة الكرام .. نقدم لكم برنامج KitchenDraw الخاص برسم وتصميم المطابخ في المستويين ثنائي وثلاثي الأبعاد وبياناته كما يلي :



اسم البرنامج : KitchenDraw 5.0

الإصدار : Version 5.0

حجم البرنامج : 11.5 ميجا بايت

تحميل البرنامج

هـنـــــــا

----------


## نافذة صحار

شكرا جزيلاً لك

----------


## احمد عباس مرسي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## البرنس البرنس

مشكور تقبل تحياتي اخوك البرنس :SnipeR (28):

----------


## dodad

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## waled seliman

شكرا ياريت تبسط الشرح

----------

